# Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Enermax Liqtech 240?



## Kyuss89 (8. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser AiO WaKü?

Habe mir sie bestellt um meinen jetzigen Enermax ETS-T40 abzulösen, da mir dieser beim FX-8350 von der Kühlleistung her nicht ausreicht und mich das Thema allgemein sehr interessiert.


----------



## tobse2004 (7. Mai 2014)

Hi, 


 ich hab die kleinere Enermax Liqtech 120, 
war meine erste geschlossene Wakü.
Also ich bin restlos begeistert,
hält meinen I4770K@4300MHz bei WoW bei 25°C
bei BF4 bei 35°C

Geräusche sind für mich nicht wahrnehmbar.
Die kleine kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen,
deshalb die große einfach mal auch


----------



## rackcity (8. Mai 2014)

tobse2004: geköpft? wieviel spannung? kaum vorzustellen


----------



## tobse2004 (8. Mai 2014)

Ja geköpft und mit liquid metal Wärmepaste
Spannung liegt bei 1.19V

ja ich war auch überrascht.
leider geht der Takt nicht wirklich höher, 
ohne die Spannung richtig hoch zu stellen.

 edit:

 muss mich oben korregieren,
 im Idle läuft er bei 32°C
 habs mit AIDA64 ausgelesen und den falschen Wert genommen 

 hab jetzt mal bissl die CPU gestresst, 
 10min lief er bei 52°C


----------

